# Hyde Dust-Free Pole Sander



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Test drove this thing awhile back and I really like it. Not heavy duty enough to sand a whole room of seams, but perfect for sanding repairs in an occupied house where CLEAN is important.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

You look like a really tall guy in a really small house. They're pretty nice. Not perfect, but makes life alot nicer/cleaner. We've used them on a few ceilings.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

another episode of PWG TV. Nathan should start charging people for the PWG product reviews lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Tim 

That is either a short ceiling or you are a giant!

The obvious question, where is your lovely and talented assistant?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm fairly tall, but that ceiling is only 7'.

My assistant was last spotted with my son at the local Waffle House.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

PWG
We can get similar over here in the UK
http://www.screwfix.com/search.do;j...WCSTHZOSFFA?_dyncharset=UTF-8&fh_search=61726

£180 tho' for your style. 

I got the sanding block version, biggest they do with the sanding sheets and it performs the same as yours.
Well worth buying for residentials.

Mirka are the suppliers over here.

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm fairly tall, but that ceiling is only 7'.
> 
> My assistant was last spotted with my son at the local Waffle House.


 
GOOD LORD! Look at the pile of food around that kid!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> GOOD LORD! Look at the pile of food around that kid!


:icon_biggrin: thats what I was thinking where you hungry PWG?? Is that a waffle house where you can get the chicken and waffles??


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My favorite! Hash browns, sliced, diced,scattered, smothered and covered! (It's a Waffle House thing.)


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.wafflehouse.com/default.asp


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> http://www.wafflehouse.com/default.asp



oh, ok I have seen them while on the road, never been to one. we don't have them up here in Chicago...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> oh, ok I have seen them while on the road, never been to one. we don't have them up here in Chicago...


But you have Deep Dish pizza, something you can't find here.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> But you have Deep Dish pizza, something you can't find here.


ohh I do, i was thinking what I was going to have for dinner and that now may be it, thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm fairly tall, but that ceiling is only 7'.
> 
> My assistant was last spotted with my son at the local Waffle House.


PW

We are living parallel lives. We must speak soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

PWG,

Sweet vid! Thanks for the heads-up on this tool. :thumbsup:


----------

